# Dropbox stuck at Connecting...

## frli8848

Hi All,

After a system update Dropbox is stuck at "Connecting..." forever unless I run Dropbox as root. That is, if I start dropbox from the KDE Konsole as a normal user then the GUI which should ask me to login or setup a Dropbox account do not show up. Also, placing the mouse pointer over the Dropbox icon shows the Dropbox version and the message Connecting...  If I run as root then it works as it should which it also did when running as non-root before the system update. 

Is there some permission issue or what can be the reason for this?

Regards,

/Fredrik

----------

